# Brushing snow off car?



## marklaruk (May 28, 2010)

What do people use to brush the snow off their car? Want a brush, but obvioudly need to be careful for scratches.

Any suggestions?? Thanks!


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't know why you'd want to tbh.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

in case any on the roof comes down over the windscreen maybe.?..


----------



## marklaruk (May 28, 2010)

there is the safety aspect and after afew days of leaving its been sat there it turns to ice and clings to the paintwork, which i'm not too keen on!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

If it's nice and light and fluffy snow I use a leaf blower! 

Alan W


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Warm water? or an ice scrape with the sponge part but dont press hard?


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

Kev you mean during driving and their windscreen?

If so, I've never driven when there has been snow on the roof of my car and it's fallen forwards down the windscreen - come off the roof and gone down the back window yes and any other snow on the car just falls off and never to create a dangerous circumstamce of reduced visability.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

marklaruk said:


> What do people use to brush the snow off their car? Want a brush, but obvioudly need to be careful for scratches.
> 
> Any suggestions?? Thanks!


Yard brush a shovel gets the snow off mine OK

:thumb:


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

Phill_S said:


> If so, I've never driven when there has been snow on the roof of my car and it's fallen forwards down the windscreen - come off the roof and gone down the back window yes and any other snow on the car just falls off and never to create a dangerous circumstamce of reduced visability.


I have. Had 8" of snow on the roof. Braked, and the hole lot slid down the windscreen. Covered every inch.

To top it off, the weight of it put the wipers out of action. Thankfully I was doing about 10mph at the time. But even at that speed, it's no joke not being able to see _anything_.

I always brush the car down now. Bonnet, roof, lights, windscreen, side windows. I leave a thin layer of snow on the car so I'm not touching the paint.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

butcher said:


> I leave a thin layer of snow on the car so I'm not touching the paint.


^^^^ this. but with an aqua blade 

would rather have a few extra swirls than risk a smash :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I have just been taking the excess off on the roof bonnet etc with my hand but not down to the paint. Waterblade for the windows.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I use the yard broom with plenty of pressure :doublesho


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

I use a claybar...


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Flamethrower :thumb:


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Let your car idle for about an hour with the heaters on full. The heat inside your car should melt it all away....


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

apmaman said:


> Let your car idle for about an hour with the heaters on full. The heat inside your car should melt it all away....


...yeah, or just use your breath to melt it all away.


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

apmaman said:


> Let your car idle for about an hour with the heaters on full. The heat inside your car should melt it all away....


I might be wrong but I don't think its good for your engine to be left idling for an hour.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

I think he was being sarcastic about leaving it running for an hour......


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Last winter I used a MF noodle wash mitt to get excess snow off the car.
Works a treat & keeps your hand warm & dry :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

or go really mental and full your foam lance with antifreeze.. . . . . . . 

wouldnt imagine its LSP/paint friendly though :lol:


----------



## RobW (Jul 18, 2009)

I saw someone today using their plastic snow shovel! No sarcasm, no joke. Was like I was watching a horror movie - had to hide my face in my hands.

I use my soft touch hands - make sure the bonnet is cleared, windscreen and roof. Always careful though.


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Hands.


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

Flamethrower!


----------



## Apex (Aug 29, 2009)

Just tell the misses how much you've spent on detailing gear and wait by the car for the hot blast...! Job done.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Apex said:


> Just tell the misses how much you've spent on detailing gear and wait by the car for the hot blast...! Job done.


Brilliant.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Apex said:


> Just tell the misses how much you've spent on detailing gear and wait by the car for the hot blast...! Job done.


As above...that's a classic! :thumb:


----------



## Jonay (Nov 17, 2010)

I've just pulled my hand into my sleeve of my jacket and used my whole arm as a sort of plough. (We've had heaps up this way!)

As for those who leave it on the roof, Grampian Police as of today are having a crackdown on all those cars with more than an inch or 2 of snow on the roof. They'll be stopping anyone and a spot fine of £60 and 3 points.

Just to stop this happening like at the start of the year...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-car-pensioner-struggles-peer-windscreen.html


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Jonay said:


> I've just pulled my hand into my sleeve of my jacket and used my whole arm as a sort of plough. (We've had heaps up this way!)
> 
> As for those who leave it on the roof, Grampian Police as of today are having a crackdown on all those cars with more than an inch or 2 of snow on the roof. They'll be stopping anyone and a spot fine of £60 and 3 points.
> 
> ...


Same here use my arm to wipe the majority of it off. Feels (and is) very dangerous to have so much snow balanced on my roof.


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Jonay said:


> I've just pulled my hand into my sleeve of my jacket and used my whole arm as a sort of plough. (We've had heaps up this way!)
> 
> As for those who leave it on the roof, Grampian Police as of today are having a crackdown on all those cars with more than an inch or 2 of snow on the roof. They'll be stopping anyone and a spot fine of £60 and 3 points.
> 
> ...


its not only that, what would you do if you were driving along and the 6 inches of snow on the roof of the car infront came flying off and smashed in to your car when it has gone hard and icy :doublesho

very dangerous.


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

Soft brush, take the risk that it won't cause too much damage. Having lived and worked in ski resorts I am acutely aware of the risk of snow slipping over the front screen under braking and the pain in the **** of snow blowing off the roof over traffic behind so my car is entirely clear before I am happy to drive anywhere. Sometimes driving safely and handling the conditions comes ahead of keeping my paint in good nick.... called being realistic!


----------



## Jonay (Nov 17, 2010)

I've just recently read on a thread I started over on Audi-Sport.net that it's not just Grampian Police, other forces are starting to take action aswell.

£60 fine.. if you argue then you'll get the 3 points.

When you accelerate/brake/turn there is a risk that the snow will land on your windscreen or another vehicle or even pedestrians.. very dangerous indeed.


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

I scooped it off by hand and threw it at passers by


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a very soft handbrush but whatever method you use it always gets very scary dragging ice accross the paint:doublesho


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I find that this is the best method for removing the snow from the car.










:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

ABGT170 said:


> Soft brush, take the risk that it won't cause too much damage. Having lived and worked in ski resorts I am acutely aware of the risk of snow slipping over the front screen under braking and the pain in the **** of snow blowing off the roof over traffic behind so my car is entirely clear before I am happy to drive anywhere. Sometimes driving safely and handling the conditions comes ahead of keeping my paint in good nick.... called being realistic!


I believe in *"Paint before Safety"*.:car:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

use your hands you woman!!


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

I just push it straight off with my hands, clear my lights with the same approach and then use my car. Im a firm believer in safety (ish) first rather then "Oh noes i might scratch my car"

As someone else said its called being realistic!

I got absolutely pummeled by some snow from a car this morning..I seriously thought it was going to smash my windscreen.

Clear your ****ING windscreens you ****'s!

Numerous people this morning driving around similar to this..


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

I have used my plastic snow shovel to clear snow off the van. Trust me, I wasn't even threatening the paint as the snow was about 15 inches deep and I can't reach up that far to get it any other way. Using a scraper is pointless with that amount of snow, I may as well go rolling around on the ground, I'd get covered that much. The other problem is that there is so much snow on the car & van that pushing it off could prevent me driving off as I'd end up stuck in it!!

I have cleared my driveway 3 days on the trot and am moving about a foot of snow each time. I have piles of snow at the side of my drive that are now 3-4 foot high. It is getting harder and harder to get out.

I'm clearing snow in the yard at work, as often as we can and at most jobs are having to dig our way in and out of streets and dig paths to and from people's houses. I am absolutely knackered!

Still love snow tho...


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

autoglym perfect palm et go easy on the snow ? ^^


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

hotwaxxx said:


> I believe in *"Paint before Safety"*.:car:


Good luck with that approach!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Phill_S said:


> Kev you mean during driving and their windscreen?
> 
> If so, I've never driven when there has been snow on the roof of my car and it's fallen forwards down the windscreen - come off the roof and gone down the back window yes and any other snow on the car just falls off and never to create a dangerous circumstamce of reduced visability.


If you drive with a large pile of snow on your roof/car you're an imbecile, i'm sorry but that's the facts.

Lols at safety vs paintwork! Come on guys!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

I prefer to wee on it.
You need a step ladder but once you are up there you get good coverage and it soon melts away.

No harm to the wax either!


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Apex said:


> Just tell the misses how much you've spent on detailing gear and wait by the car for the hot blast...! Job done.


True :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

i cover mine with old sheats so there is no snow or ice when i take them off. :thumb:


----------



## 1846 focus (Oct 29, 2009)

I get my motherinlaw round


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

gally said:


> If you drive with a large pile of snow on your roof/car you're an imbecile, i'm sorry but that's the facts.
> 
> Lols at safety vs paintwork! Come on guys!


It's a fact, i'm an imbecile :thumb:
Had to nip out this morning to pick something up. Normaly i would clean the whole car down with a waterblade just leaving a thin layer of snow so not to mark the paint.
Anyway i was running late so just cleaned down the windows and set off with 5" of snow on the roof. All went fine for about five miles and i'd totaly forgotten about the snow above my head when i had to pull up at a junction to turn right. Next i hear a whoosh sound and a big thump and my screen goes black. Everybit of snow on the roof was now sat on my windscreen, tried the wipers but it was too heavy for em to move so i had to get out of the car on a busy main road and pull enough off to turn right and pull up to clear it all.
The weight of the snow sliding down was that heavy that it bent my aero wiper blade to a 90 degree angle.
Believe me i wont be making this mistake again. If im running late then tough, i will just have to be late.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Screw your blades and spades, just stick a glove on!

*That's what she said*...


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Safety first in this case. I'm slightly OCD and even wiped it off the bonnet in case I drove fast enough for it to fly off the bonnet onto the windscreen. In my defence the rain water usually does.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

VixMix said:


> I'm clearing snow in the yard at work, as often as we can and at most jobs are having to dig our way in and out of streets and dig paths to and from people's houses. I am absolutely knackered!
> 
> Still love snow tho...


Bless you Vix  and a huge thanks I'm sure from everyone to you and your colleagues for what you do even in severe conditions like this :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Today after spending forever clearing the bank and driveway and the 18 inches off the car of which i used a soft brush and my lovely gore tex gloves to get the snow off I was following behind another megane who hadnt cleared the snow off the car and this was schools kicking out time, stopped to let a car who had right of way come down the road, the megane braked hard and the snow came piling off all at once and landed on the legs of a couple of school kids who were waiting to cross the road, luckily it was big kids but theres a primary school on the same site and i was glad it wasnt little kiddies getting a roof full of snow dumped on them, the driver didnt even attempt to apologise just looked straight ahead and drove off, i was amazed, i would have at least wound my window down and shouted sorry what an ar$e!! Plus it just adds more snow to the roads which will eventually turn to ice. Ice and snow in general really annoy me. 

We are having a hell of a time of it at work too, we have a direct line to police silver and gold command to ensure outside our stations plowed and kept clear and the councils are even struggling with that, outside our station is a main road and bus route for several different buses, yesterday there were 10 buses stuck on that road all in a lovely line, someone even mentioned that there might have been more later in the day. Now how the hell do they expect a 10 ton fire truck to get along the same roads? And on blue lights??!! I'll not even mention housing estates, round here its all hills and banks, its just a nightmare, we have all got a few changes of clothes in our lockers and have stocked the mess cupboard up with pasta and soups and stuff incase any or all of us get stuck. Luckily last year I only got stranded once after a nightshift and slept in one of the officers bedrooms, was just a pain in the ass each time the crew were turned out as the lights and bells came on and woke me up!!


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

aba said:


> I use a claybar...


Care to expand??


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> I use the yard broom with plenty of pressure :doublesho


Pretty much what my Parents did the other day when they were trying to be helpful and clear the car for me to go to work in :doublesho


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Sno Brum -* is a telescoping squeegee that removes snow from the windshield without scratching: clearing snow off the windshield is just part of the challenge; the rest of the car carries a heavy blanket of snow that obscures vision, blocks the radiator, and covers taillights. And on a 4x4, a foot of snow can pile up on the roof, creating a hazard for following vehicles. Using a snow brush in one direction only, remove the bulk of the snow accumulation leaving perhaps a ¼- inch of snow on the paints surface, then let the remaining snow melt from the heat from the vehicle


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

I try to get it off when its soft snow so it doesnt turn to ice then scratch the paintwork when you break and it all slides off the roof. But been avoiding the snow by keeping it in the garage.

Cold water is also supposed to melt ice quicker and less chance of cracking windscreen by using hot water.

And the last thing i recieved an email from someone at work probably one of those chain letter things anyway it was saying that the police can issue you with a £60 a 3 point for having snow on your roof when driving dont know how true this is.....


----------



## cracker666 (Sep 10, 2010)

Sounds about right re the 3 points on a car with snow


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

A pickhammer, well not anymore I don't.

I did this when I was 6 according to my dad, i'd gone out because it had been snowing and my dad could hear alot of banging, he said he came out and all he could see was the top of my head and this pickhammer coming down onto the car lol, which followed with "what are you doing?" any my reply was "geting the ice off the car" haha, i was in stitches when he told me this.

Also told me that i put the hosepipe up the exhaust when I was around that age aswell and then when he started the car he filled the road with black smoke.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Jacktdi said:


> A pickhammer, well not anymore I don't.
> 
> I did this when I was 6 according to my dad, i'd gone out because it had been snowing and my dad could hear alot of banging, he said he came out and all he could see was the top of my head and this pickhammer coming down onto the car lol, which followed with "what are you doing?" any my reply was "geting the ice off the car" haha, i was in stitches when he told me this.
> 
> Also told me that i put the hosepipe up the exhaust when I was around that age aswell and then when he started the car he filled the road with black smoke.


When did he have you adopted?


----------

